# Repair or Replace



## akjimny (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, my fresh water pump has developed a hiccup.  It pumps just fine in use but after I close the faucet, in about 10 to 15 seconds, the pump will come on for a second then shut off for another 10 to 15 seconds.  Just a little "burp," but it is annoying.

I know it is losing pressure past the check valve, but I don't know how hard it would be to repair.  I can get a whole new replacement pump for about $90.00.

So, is it worth it to try to repair a 5 year old pump, or should I just bite the $90.00 bullet.  Thanks!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 12, 2011)

Re: Repair or Replace

Put yer new choppers in and bite it, Jim.

However, keep that old pump and dig into it and find out what happened. If you fix it, you have a spare to kick around for years and throw away right before you need it.  :clown:


----------



## jimmyleggett (Jun 12, 2011)

Re: Repair or Replace

remove and replace most likely. I had a water pump hic up and tried the tracking it down route. spent a week finding out just how well they can hide water lines.
Bought a new pump only to discover that i needed new fittings cause the old ones wouldn't fit the new pump.


----------



## rjf7g (Jun 12, 2011)

Re: Repair or Replace

If it bugs you, fix it right the first time.


----------



## dfedora (Jun 12, 2011)

RE: Repair or Replace


jim

Just double check the 4 screws op the pump head sometimes they may loosen a little . The middle screw is the pressure adjustment at least on mine shurflow .  
       Last yr a had the some issue I bought a new one but before installing I did some adjustments and some tightening . 4500 miles latter I still have the new one as a spare if needed.
   Good luck and tight lines when those reds come in.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 13, 2011)

Re: Repair or Replace

Thanks Dick.  I have more time than money, that's why I was considering repair vs replace.  Trip to Wasilla is on hold as Boss Lady isn't doing too well, so I guess I'll take a stab at fixing it while I have some down time.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Re: Repair or Replace

HeyJim sure hope the Boss Lady gets to feeling better. we are praying for her.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 13, 2011)

Re: Repair or Replace

Thanks for the prayers, Hollis.  I took her to the ER this morning because she was having a bad reaction to a new med and they decided to keep her until it works its way out of her system.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Re: Repair or Replace

damn so sorry to here that, sure hope all is better when it meds are out of her system. Keep us posted


----------



## C Nash (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: Repair or Replace

Jim, sorry to hear of the problem with the boss lady.  Tell her our prayers and thoughts are with y'all.  Keep us posted


----------



## akjimny (Jun 15, 2011)

Re: Repair or Replace

Thanks to all for the prayers.  Got the Boss lady sprung yesterday (Tuesday) afternoon and she seems to be all better now.  Well, at least she's not twitching and jumping all over the place like she was.  And now we know two new meds she won't ever take again.

Thanks again


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Re: Repair or Replace

Jim we are so glad to hear that. We still wish her the best and still pray she will get even better. Thanks for keeping us posted


----------

